# Ridge Tahoe 1 BR 6/28-7/5



## slomac (May 14, 2015)

Spend the 4th of July in south shore Lake Tahoe.  1 bedroom 1 bath unit with s full kitchen.  This is in the plaza building.  $700 for the week.


----------



## slomac (May 16, 2015)

Still available


----------



## ershishido (May 20, 2015)

Is this still available and would check in the 1st of July vs 28 June be possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slomac (May 22, 2015)

Still available


----------



## slomac (May 28, 2015)

still available


----------



## slomac (Jun 2, 2015)

still available.


----------



## slomac (Jun 3, 2015)

Unit has been rented


----------

